# Awesome Kindle book price tracker site!



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

I have a TON of Kindle books on my Amazon wish list, and since we can't view Kindle book prices on the wish list anymore, which was how I was tracking prices to decide what to buy next, I've been looking for alternative Kindle price trackers. I found an AWESOME one yesterday, which I'm sure some of you are already aware of. It used to be at KindleIQ.com, but since Amazon made people remove "Kindle" from their domain names, the site has been renamed.

The site is *http://www.ereaderiq.com/pricewatch/*, and it's awesome! (Did I mention that already?) Basically, you just enter the Amazon ASIN (found in the Product Details section for each Kindle book) or URL for the book you want to track, as well as your email address and the threshold amount at which you'd like to be notified, and it creates a watch list for you. The threshold amount can be whatever you set -- 50 cents, $1, etc. Once the book drops by that amount, the site will notify you of the price drop.

Also, it builds a table below the search form that lists all of the books you're currently watching, as well as start price when you added the book, current price, and lowest price since you added the book. Yesterday I emailed the developer and asked him if he had plans to make the list sortable, because then it would be perfect for tracking prices the way I used to through my Amazon wish list, and he actually made the change last night! You can now sort by all of the relevant columns, which is extremely helpful.

I apologize for the babbling. It's early and I need more coffee -- but I had to tell you all about this site. Unfortunately, there's no way to import all of the items in an Amazon wish list, but that's not the site's fault. Apparently Amazon removed this functionality to outside developers, so there's no way to access it anymore. I did ask if he was thinking of building a batch upload so that you could import large lists of ASINs or URLs, so we'll see what he says. I still have over 300 books to add to the list. 

Hope this helps everyone!

Megan


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

thx for sharing I'll definately check it out


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

You're welcome!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I wish I could remember the name of the one I used.  It didn't just track Amazon prices and was very easy to use.  I got it off these boards quite some time ago.  Maybe I'll go rummage around my 8000 bookmarks to see if I can locate it.  Unless anyone else remembers another site?


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

corkyb said:


> I wish I could remember the name of the one I used. It didn't just track Amazon prices and was very easy to use. I got it off these boards quite some time ago. Maybe I'll go rummage around my 8000 bookmarks to see if I can locate it. Unless anyone else remembers another site?


Is this it ?

http://www.jungle-search.com/US/

Maybe not. It is for Amazon only.


----------



## Oneironaut (May 18, 2010)

I also use ereaderiq.  It has a function where you can link it to a book that you want on Kindle, and you'll get an email once a Kindle version of the book is released.  I also have it set to email me a list of new freebies every day.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I found it.  shoppingnotes.com
I haven't used it a lot but when I did, I got notified when prices dropped.  All you have to do, I think, is join and then copy and paste the url of whatever you want to track.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Jungle Search will tell you when a book gets kindle-ized also.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

I love ereaderiq but the vast majority of the books I add see no change anyway (not their fault but the publishers). One of the books on my price drop has actually gone UP in price, despite already being more expensive than the paperback! WTH? I've got 30 books on a Kindlelize watch and only two have been added to Kindle. I really hate publishers sometimes.


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

This morning the developer added the ability to track all Kindle books on your wish list(s).  It'll even weed out the duplicates if you've already added your wish list to the site but have new books to track.  Pretty cool!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

MeganW said:


> This morning the developer added the ability to track all Kindle books on your wish list(s). It'll even weed out the duplicates if you've already added your wish list to the site but have new books to track. Pretty cool!


This is good news. I need a site like this. I used to use Inkmesh.com to track lowest prices, but it doesn't seem to update very fast. I've got a lot of books in the wishlist...but I'm also not sure they'll ever go down in price!


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

MeganW said:


> This morning the developer added the ability to track all Kindle books on your wish list(s).


I can't find that on the site? Can you direct me?

Juanita


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Whoops!  I just noticed that you have to click the big green "View Items You Are Currently Watching" button before you can add your wish list, so you have to have at least one item that you're already tracking.  I apologize for the confusion.  :S


----------



## cjpugh (Nov 28, 2010)

MeganW said:


> The site is *http://www.ereaderiq.com/pricewatch/*, and it's awesome! (Did I mention that already?)
> Hope this helps everyone!
> 
> Megan


I've tried other sites similar to the one you linked above. I like ereaderiq the best (The one your posting about.) http://www.ereaderiq.com/free/

I get an email every time Amazon list a free book or Books. I've found out, if you even think you may want one of the free books, you better download it ASAP. If you wait till you get home from work, it may not be free anymore! Best to go ahead and get it, even if you don't have time to read reviews to see if you really want it. One can always delete it later if for some reason you don't want to read it.


----------



## LarryEnright (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## CJ West (Feb 24, 2010)

Great site. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

No problem!  It's already come in handy -- 5 of the books on my 350+ list dropped past my threshold, and I've ordered them over the last couple of days.


----------

